# Opinions wanted on chainless shaft drives



## Ed Minas (Jan 15, 2017)

I would like some input from those with much more experience on TOC bikes than I have.
There is no doubt that chainless bikes are cool and desirable, but do they make good riders?  I have heard that they can be finicky.   Has anyone who owns one ridden it for any distance?  Would be reasonable to ride it on a century ride? 

Inquiring minds need to know.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Junkhunter (Jan 15, 2017)

The majority of shaft drive bikes I believe do not have coaster hubs. A coaster hub sure is nice when trying to do a century. On a shaft drive, or a high wheel, there's not a chance to rest your legs. Unless you have coaster pegs and you're going downhill. I haven't personally ridden one for any distance, and don't think I would really want to try. Then again, I'm 56. Just my opinion. Good luck Ed!


----------



## bikejunk (Jan 16, 2017)

Shaft drive was short lived for a reason- they went out of adjustment quickly and were also hard to repair.  The best shaft drive I ever owned was a little used Spaulding that was in really good mechanical condition that had modern rims laced to it , the drag on even a 10 mile ride was significant .


----------



## MrColumbia (Jan 16, 2017)

There are a lot of misconceptions about shaft drive bikes.  
  First, from 1901 on they had coaster brakes, Columbia's anyway so I would say the majority of shaft drives made had them.
  Second, They were not a short lived production. Columbia's were produced for nearly a quarter of a century from 1898 to 1922. The only reason production was halted was price and the market place, not dependability. 
  One of the reasons they were so popular is that they needed very little to no adjustment during normal use and very little maintenance versus a chain drive bike.


----------



## David Brown (Jan 16, 2017)

I have had quit a few Chainless bikes and all worked great if set up right. Fixed wheel and coaster. The one thing i noticed is they are all geared a little high at least that now I see it.


----------



## Blue Streak (Jan 16, 2017)

I completed a century ride on a 1901 Tribune chainless. It is direct drive with no brake. A majority of the ride was in the rain so it was nice to not have a chain to worry about. I also have a 1901 Tribune cushion frame women chainless with coaster brake. Both are good riders.


----------



## Ed Minas (Jan 16, 2017)

Thank you everyone.  I am truely amazed and greatly appreciate all of your knowledge and options.


----------



## dnc1 (Jan 17, 2017)

David Brown said:


> I have had quit a few Chainless bikes and all worked great if set up right. Fixed wheel and coaster. The one thing i noticed is they are all geared a little high at least that now I see it.



This one,  with an ND coaster hub was out on a club run recently.
I was surprised when I learned it had a really high gear.
The owner said maintenance was fairly minimal but it had taken some time to repair a puncture and replace and re set the rear wheel.
Mind you, the owner is in his 80's and is running tubs on wooden rims!


 
He says the coaster brake isn't so effective so he's installed a homemade, cable operated spoon type brake acting on the rear tyre.


----------



## olderthandirt (Jan 19, 2017)

they were ahead of there time like many expensive items they were priced out of reach for most folks


----------



## MrColumbia (Jan 20, 2017)

olderthandirt said:


> they were ahead of there time like many expensive items they were priced out of reach for most folks




 Very true. One other important factor that contributed to the rise and fall of chainless bikes is chain quality. It was poor in the late 19th century thus the need to explore alternative methods of drive. By the late teens chain quality had increased dramatically so the benefits vs price had diminished. 

Interestingly, shaft drive bikes have been made by several companies recently. Many are multiple speeds but still pricy. They still have a small niche market. A friend of mine has 2 and loves them. 

http://glendalecycles.com/bike-technology/chainless-shaft-drive-bicycles/
http://www.dynamicbicyclesuk.co.uk/shafttechnology/
http://ecruiserbikes.com/our-bikes/shaft-drive/


----------



## dnc1 (Jan 22, 2017)

A business park/campus near me uses Chinese ( I think) made models as free bikes for workers to use on site.


----------



## catfish (Jan 22, 2017)

I've owned about 20 of them. Have 5 right now. I love them. Even before I started collecting bikes I was fascinated by shaft drive bikes.  Saw one at an auction when I was about 20 years old. Bid on it but lost.... I had a few Balloon tire bikes at the time, but seeing the shaft drive realy started me buying bikes. A few year latter I saw this one in the Evolution of Bicycles book, and set my sights on owning it... A few  years latter, I did


----------



## Ed Minas (Feb 5, 2017)

Again thank you for all the great knowledge.


----------

